# How do I connect both my PS4 and my router to my modem?



## casimirrx (Mar 8, 2017)

I get MUCH better download and connectivity (NAT TYPE 1) when I connect my PS4 directly to modem (Arris SURFboard) and bypass my new Apple Time Capsule router. 
https://www.evernote.com/l/Aiy6m2BHanxAlLszJwgvazgPd8U4n1vGREU
https://www.evernote.com/l/AiyYyXusW2lFb5Ua5zW9D8Xk8Qwg6DVl9-k
However, when I try to connect both my router and the PS4 to the modem using a netgear gs105 switch, the router works fine but the PS4 will not connect. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2017)

Can't split the modem  Signal directly into the PlayStation from a modem like that,
How will your PS4 get asigned a lan IP or have its DHCP handled? I don't know how you got better speeds when you were connected directly to the modem bypassing a router I'm pretty  sure you're going to need a router between your PS4 in your modem, as far as these better speeds I don't know what you're talking about or where you got those results
So I'm guessing what you're doing wrong is connecting the PlayStation directly to the modem


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 8, 2017)

Modem to router, ps4 to router. Simple. You have plenty of bandwidth there for the ps4.

I frequently have plugged my pc (or game console) directly into a router before and it always worked. Getting ips, etc. It was typically faster than going through my router, but not by that much.


----------



## casimirrx (Mar 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Can't split the modem  Signal directly into the PlayStation from a modem like that,
> How will your PS4 get asigned a lan IP or have its DHCP handled? I don't know how you got better speeds when you were connected directly to the modem bypassing a router I'm pretty  sure you're going to need a router between your PS4 in your modem, as far as these better speeds I don't know what you're talking about or where you got those results
> So I'm guessing what you're doing wrong is connecting the PlayStation directly to the modem


Those screenshots are directly from the PS4 connectivity test.  The slow one (NAT 2) is connected modem / router / ps4. The fast one (NAT TYPE 1) is modem /ps4 with the ps4 plugged straight into the router.


jboydgolfer said:


> Can't split the modem  Signal directly into the PlayStation from a modem like that,
> How will your PS4 get asigned a lan IP or have its DHCP handled? I don't know how you got better speeds when you were connected directly to the modem bypassing a router I'm pretty  sure you're going to need a router between your PS4 in your modem, as far as these better speeds I don't know what you're talking about or where you got those results
> So I'm guessing what you're doing wrong is connecting the PlayStation directly to the modem


Those screenshots are directly from the PS4 connectivity test.  The slow one (NAT TYPE 2) is connected modem / router / ps4. The fast one (NAT TYPE 1) is modem /ps4 with the ps4 plugged straight into the router. I play multiplayer FPS games with people all over the country and often times have lag and connectivity problems when connected through the router. These problems disappear when I plug directly into the modem, however, nothing else in the house will work, as I have to unplug the router from the modem in order to plug the PS4 in.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes we get it its faster directly connected to the Modem.

Thing is the speeds you are seeing are absurdly high and unless you buy all games digitally the difference you are seeing wont matter. Be it content streaming / gaming etc. Game downloads patches will take a bit longer but otherwise yeah doesnt matter.

Also going through the router means if anything else is connecting you will see slower speeds anyway. PS4 direct to modem just means only the PS4 is on the network in which case of course its gonna be faster.


----------

